# Wostok Blues



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Another cheapie off the bay, running fine, needs a crystal polish but not bad otherwise. Brassing on the case at 1 (god knows how) but no other marks on the chrome that I can see.

got the most god damn awful bracelet I've ever seen!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very funky Paul...Like it..quite like the bracelet too....Alex...Comments


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Well...I dont like...
















Just kidding looks a nice one Paul.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Well...I dont like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 C'mon Alex. You're allowed to say that you don't like the bracelet. Its not a watch














.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

strangest of things this! The bracelet is quite comfy!









Timekeeping is erratic, keeps perfect time for 15 mins or so then the minute hand just stops, the seconds is still going but the minutes doesn't advance.then after about 5 minutes or so it seems to start off again? weird!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Timekeeping is erratic, keeps perfect time for 15 mins or so then the minute hand just stops, the seconds is still going but the minutes doesn't advance.then after about 5 minutes or so it seems to start off again? weird!


 Its a good job you like the bracelet then Paul














.

Funky bracelet - funky, syncopated watch







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's running fine again, 5 mins slow but still running!









I like the red seconds too!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

and the red date!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

How many times have I been through the same experience







.

I'm there with you Paul







.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I like that PG, very stylish







Don't like the bracelet much nor the background, what is it? It gives me a headache.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's actually the back of the 710's pay slip 1st thing I grabbed









It's the other side that gives me the headache, how can a woman who earns so little spend so much?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Oh, I was looking at it for ages waiting for a picture to appear


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

Very nice mate. I DO like that bracelet, makes a change from mesh.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I love that watch and the bracelet. There's a cool Star Wars/ robot look to it.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

dapper said:


> I love that watch and the bracelet. There's a cool Star Wars/ robot look to it.


 I see what you mean







.

That bracelet would suit C3PO







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

left alone on the desk it runs fine, spot on in fact.

Wear the bloody thing and the minute hand does it's stop start routine although the seconds never stops.

It's probably trying to tell me something! Like don't wear it!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

dapper said:


> I love that watch and the bracelet. There's a cool Star Wars/ robot look to it.


 It does look like the armour those Imperial bugger's wore.









I'm liking it more already.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> I'm liking it more already.


 I am too







. Move over Alex, my lack of taste and discrimination has returned














.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> It's probably trying to tell me something!


 Like get your hammer out














.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Hammer indeed!

I think I know what's wrong with it!

Just bugged ne that it only lost 5 minutes and then runs fine 5 mins slow all day, yes I've had it on the left most of the day!

Well if you set it by turning the hands clockwise it looses the 5 minutes within half an hour or so but if you set them anti clockwise it's fine doesn't lose at all.

There must be some slack in the gears somewhere and setting it backwards eliminates the slack. My guess anyway, mind you after today I'll probably never wear it again!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------

